# $6.2 million I-90 overpass will help animals cross safely



## CHamilton (Jun 8, 2015)

Special I-90 overpass will help animals cross safely



> On Tuesday, the [Washington] state Department of Transportation will break ground east of Snoqualmie Pass on the state's first freeway overpass for animals. The 150-foot-long structure is designed to provide safe passage for species ranging from black bear and cougar to deer, elk — and even squirrels, mice and lizards.
> 
> It's part of an ambitious project to convert a 15-mile stretch of interstate into one of the world's most wildlife-friendly highways....
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 8, 2015)

How do you get the animals to only cross on the overpass? :huh: Just look at all those 2 legged animals that can't walk 100 feet to the overpass and cross train tracks or highways!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 9, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> How do you get the animals to only cross on the overpass? :huh: Just look at all those 2 legged animals that can't walk 100 feet to the overpass and cross train tracks or highways!


The 4-legged animals are much smarter than the 2-legged ones.


----------



## rrdude (Jun 9, 2015)

I have no problem with that whatsoever, these types of overpasses should have been an original part of the plan.

I've seen them on roads in PA, reminds me of this woman..........


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 9, 2015)

rrdude said:


> I have no problem with that whatsoever, these types of overpasses should have been an original part of the plan.
> 
> I've seen them on roads in PA, reminds me of


Too bad it's not CC'd, but I think I know what it's about.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe $5 Million of that cost is for signs in the woods to direct the animals which way to head for the crossing? :huh: Or do all the animals get GPS so they know which way to head?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 9, 2015)

Canada has had these for quite some time. *LINK*


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2015)

US has had them in places too. I know of several that exist across I-78 as it passes through the Watchung Reservation between Newark and Summit in NJ. See https://lostinjersey.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/the-bunny-bridge-of-watchung/


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2015)

Do they work?


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2015)

The one in Watchung Resrvation works very well I am told. Herds of deer use it regularly as do rabbits and other smaller creatures. There have been some unconfirmed reports of Black bears using it too Sometimes our four legged friends show greater common sense than our two legged species-mates when it comes to avoiding getting killed unnecessarily. Not always, but sometimes specially when obvious alternatives are provided.


----------

